# finishing schedule



## rocko123 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello everyone, wanted to let all know that I am the newbie of newbies at finishing.
Now, here is what I would like to accomplish: I am building a small chest for my grandson to hold coins in and want it to be an outstanding item that not only I but he can be proud to show.
1. will be using red oak, 2. stained to a dark walnut/mahogany, 3 want to fill grain for glass smooth finish.
Will some of you guru's (of finishing) provide me with a schedule/method/how-to step-by-step guide to accomplish this.
I need you to specify stain by brand/oil or water base, a grain filler by brand (clear or neutral/ want to see grain but not feel it), sanding sealer (if needed) by brand/type, and a quality top coat.
I don't know if I shoule use oil or water base stains/topcoat or?
I have no work shop, no spray equipment, so I may need wipe/brush on material,.
I will have to use aerosol spray type finishes.
Thanks for any help provided
Bill


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I usually don't fill the grain in oak unless its quarter-sawn. If you want a dark wood why not use a dark wood. If you insist on red oak color it first,then seal with shellac,then an oil based grain filler,shellac and the top coat of your choice. Boxes don't usually get much wear so almost any top coat would be fine: shellac.oil/varnish,varnish,lacquer et.al.

Jerry


----------

